# fosse solo la carne di cavallo!



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

Dopo le polpette, presentate come di manzo ma contenenti carne equina, un altro prodotto gourmet 'simbolo' del colosso dell'arredamento low cost Ikea finisce nel mirino. Si tratta delle torte al cioccolato e mandorle "chokladkrokant": il gruppo ne ha bloccata la vendita in 23 Paesi, tra i quali l'Italia, dopo che le autorità sanitarie cinesi hanno rilevato nel prodotto tracce di colibatteri. Una misura precauzionale anche se nel nostro paese, ha comunicato Ikea Italia ai carabinieri dei Nas, "non sono presenti lotti" di torte contaminate.__*TORTA AL CIOCCOLATO IKEA*​La decisione di Ikea è stata presa dopo la distruzione da parte delle dogane cinesi di 1.800 dolci "chokladkrokant" intercettati lo scorso novembre nel porto di Shanghai. Stando al quotidiano anglofono Shanghai Daily, da alcuni test è emerso che i dolci contenevano "un livello eccessivo di batteri coliformi". Questi batteri, normalmente poco pericolosi per l'uomo, possono però essere la spia di una contaminazione fecale. Le torte ritirate sono state prodotte dal fornitore svedese Almondy.__*CONTROLLI ALIMENTARI IN CINA*​"Vi sono indicazioni secondo le quali la concentrazione dei batteri scoperti è bassa ma dobbiamo conoscere la percentuale esatta e sapere cosa sia accaduto", ha precisato una portavoce di Ikea, Ylva Magnusson. Ma in Cina, lo stop non ha riguardato solo le torte dell'Ikea. In quella che alcuni hanno definito come una sorta di "offensiva" nei confronti dell'Occidente, infatti, le autorità sanitarie cinesi hanno bloccato anche altri 247 articoli alimentari e cosmetici importati poiché risultati al di sotto degli standard qualitativi previsti.__*SUPERMERCATO CINESE*​Tra questi, anche formaggi prodotti dalla Kraft, barrette al cioccolato della Nestlé e creme solari della Shiseido. I prodotti, come riporta il quotidiano online ShanghaiDaily.com, sono stati bloccati nei mesi scorsi e sono andati distrutti o rispediti all'origine. Nel caso dei formaggi Kraft, il prodotto era scaduto. Nelle barrette Nestlé, invece, le autorità sanitario hanno rilevato la presenza del dolcificante sorbitolo che, se consumato in eccesso, può provocare danni alla salute. Nelle creme solari Shiseido, poi, è stata rilevata la presenza di cadmio, sostanza che può rivelarsi nociva e velenosa.__*IKEA*​Quanto alle torte contaminate, anche se Ikea ha escluso la presenza di tale lotto in Italia, gli esperti invitano comunque alla prudenza: "I batteri coliformi non sono in generale pericolosi per l'uomo, ma tutto dipende dal sierotipo del batterio e dalla quantità rilevata", sottolinea il vicepresidente della Società italiana di igiene, Carlo Signorelli, il quale ricorda come di recente questo tipo di batteri, in particolari gli Escherichia coli, abbiano causato epidemie in Europa con casi anche letali.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2013)

Uh.

Che sia la Cina ad aver trovato i prodotti inferiori agli standard, vuol dire che 1) o erano davvero, davvero schifosi 2) la Cina è incavolata per qualcosa

Non che c'entri, ma mi ricordo ora il caso del latte in polvere... poveri bambini, ci penso ancora spesso...


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

come stai?
sei stata all'ikea utimamente?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2013)

Minerva;bt7589 ha detto:
			
		

> come stai?
> sei stata all'ikea utimamente?


Avrei voluto...
Ma mio marito è riuscito a impedirmi di prendere la casa che mi serviva per dare più stabilità a Fra 
Mi serviva il suo permesso orale (solo orale! Il direttore della banca si accontentava di vederlo dire di sì!) per accendere un mutuo, nessun costo per lui. Non me l'ha dato.
Ergo quando prendo Fra, o me la riporto dove lavoravo prima, o sto dai miei, o in una casa che però non è adatta a lei.

Gli ho chiesto perchè, e se si rende conto che danneggia non me ma Fra. Non ha voluto rispondermi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa;bt7591 ha detto:
			
		

> Avrei voluto...
> Ma mio marito è riuscito a impedirmi di prendere la casa che mi serviva per dare più stabilità a Fra
> Mi serviva il suo permesso orale (solo orale! Il direttore della banca si accontentava di vederlo dire di sì!) per accendere un mutuo, nessun costo per lui. Non me l'ha dato.
> Ergo quando prendo Fra, o me la riporto dove lavoravo prima, o sto dai miei, o in una casa che però non è adatta a lei.
> ...


si meriterebbe una bella fetta di torta...


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Questi scandali, ingiustificabili, sono anche il frutto di voler essere troppo competitivi e far mangiare i clienti con due o tre euro, impossibile offrire qualità.

Certo che l'Ikea si sta facendo una pubblicità 'di merda'.

Ricordo però che qualche anno fa a Pasqua, a Milano, parecchi clienti di un ristorante  finirono in ospedale per lo stesso motivo, un cuoco  usava andare in bagno e non lavarsi le mani.


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa;bt7591 ha detto:
			
		

> Avrei voluto...
> Ma mio marito è riuscito a impedirmi di prendere la casa che mi serviva per dare più stabilità a Fra
> Mi serviva il suo permesso orale (solo orale! Il direttore della banca si accontentava di vederlo dire di sì!) per accendere un mutuo, nessun costo per lui. Non me l'ha dato.
> Ergo quando prendo Fra, o me la riporto dove lavoravo prima, o sto dai miei, o in una casa che però non è adatta a lei.
> ...


Scusami se mi permetto, non capisco a cosa serviva a quel direttore di banca un si verbale del tuo ex marito, oppure voleva una fidejussione?

Ho venduto mutui per una vita lavorativa di oltre trent'anni.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata;bt7597 ha detto:
			
		

> Scusami se mi permetto, non capisco a cosa serviva a quel direttore di banca un si verbale del tuo ex marito, oppure voleva una fidejussione?
> 
> Ho venduto mutui per una vita lavorativa di oltre trent'anni.


siamo purtroppo ancora in comunione dei beni


----------

